# New Shibuya Ultima



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

They said on social media that this Ultima Pro is a new product positioned above the existing Ultima RC II, which will remain on shelves. So expect the pricing to be higher, but you can still just go buy an RC II - or even the new, updated Dual Click, which looks like a performance bargain - if the Pro is too pricey.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Z3ro do you have a link for the updated Dual Click ? Can only find the standard I suppose 2019 model on their site now and elsewhere or is this the updated DC you are referring to? Finally got word from the post office - my previous 2018 dual click that got lost in the mail am getting the refund for as its officially mia and luckily it was sent with insurance..


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

The one on their website is the updated 2019 model. It now uses the same style of extension bar and mounting block as the RC II, except aluminum rather than carbon, and it also has a black windage unit and what look to be updated knobs to match the RC II as well.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh right I see now - thanks. Wife just nodded at me go for it.. yay


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

The new model Ultima Pro is painstakingly designed with innovative features that provide for additional utility, durability, and shooting feel. Oh, Jin Hyek loves it. I am also very impressed with the work that went into this.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi gt, what specific features did you find intriguing? I'm interested in what you felt while shooting it, vs the older ultima


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

The gang-adjustable sight mark plates and the extremely secure locking mechanism for the mount were standout features. Zero backlash, rock solid construction, but super light weight. I also really like the return of the two-level mount option with the short vertical bar, an innovation Shibuya first produced more than 30 years ago.

The level of precision, fit and finish of these items speaks for itself when you encounter the product in person.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Cool, thanks for that! The sight sound awesome, and an improvement over the already excellent Ultima. I'm going to need to shake out more than my car seat cushions lol.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

The dual mount makes so much sense. So much of the elevation bar is useless anyway now that full-fita is so rare. With this, upper mount for indoor, lower mount for 70.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd chunk the sight pin locker first thing, and replace it with an allen screw. 

Double mount is clever but it looks like it's only offered with the compound sight?

Smartest move I see is the interchangeable sight scale. That's brilliant.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> I'd chunk the sight pin locker first thing, and replace it with an allen screw.
> 
> Double mount is clever but it looks like it's only offered with the compound sight?
> 
> Smartest move I see is the interchangeable sight scale. That's brilliant.


This is recurve only actually, so what you're seeing as the "compound" sight is just a short elevation bar for recurve. The point being that the shorter elevation bar adds up to the same as a longer elevation bar when you pair it with the double mount.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Z3R0 said:


> This is recurve only actually, so what you're seeing as the "compound" sight is just a short elevation bar for recurve. The point being that the shorter elevation bar adds up to the same as a longer elevation bar when you pair it with the double mount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Gotcha. It is a clever design. Like someone pointed out, now that we don't shoot 90, it makes even more sense.

I'm still replacing that thumb screw locker with something smaller, lighter and less prone to come loose. LOL


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

^^ 
Might be hard to replace though - looks strange - like the threading bit goes to a specific depth into the bar and does not actually extend into it but has a hollow detent going into the bar - all you can change is the knob perhaps if you can find one that fits. Wonder why its like that.. Seems more prown to damage the bar this way if you line it up off


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

limbwalker said:


> I'd chunk the sight pin locker first thing, and replace it with an allen screw.


Noooo!...  That's my favorite feature on the new one . The biggest problem with this sight is the woeful lack of windage adjustment - which is not fixed in this new one. So, making it easy to loosen/adjust/retighten the pin is the best "patch fix" for that problem, given how much you have to do that to get it sighted in initially or when switching bows, pins etc., because of the eensy teesny little movement in the windage block.

The compound windage block is a much better design and doesn't have this problem, but on this recurve version, this is an upgrade that actually makes me want to buy another one for my compound.

Meaning, I lost my old shibuya recurve sights in the recent disaster where I lost all my other archery equipment, but this one makes an excellent compound sight too, if you're like me and prefer the Shibuya recurve ring even on compound (where I need the 6-32 threads in the windage block)....

lee.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

..ah got my terminology mixed up again *^_^* thought you meant the knob holding the bar to the riser Limbwalker


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I’ve been a Shibuya sight user for a long while and I’m sure the implementation of the design is top notch. I also shoot field, so I’ll have to evaluate if the short vertical bar adjustment is a practical thing for me. I hope they finally put some hash marks on the attachment point of the extension to the sight bar. Truing the sight becomes a much easier task with reference points.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I added a sight pin locker to my RC II and it locks down with a minimal amount of tension. After several experiments, I discovered that the screw size just happens to be the same as used for computer cases, #6-32. To upgrade your RC II just go to Amazon and type in "6-32 thumb screw".

I am going to replace this one with one that looks more like the "Pro".


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I forgot to mention that whatever style #6-32 thrumb screw you choose, the threaded part will need to be filed down to 3-3.5mm.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting. I've been using M3x4mm screws and have given away a bunch of them to local archers. I guess 6-32 is close enough to the same diameter and pitch... ? I have that on both of my RCs but I've given them to people with RC IIs and those have been working for them too, apparently.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

^
3mm is what I was using early on, found the 3mm also fit computer threads for mounting the hard drive for example. I ordered some new 6-32, will report on their fit.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

3mm x 4mm

http://www.shibuya-archery.com/faq/rc2/rc2_01.pdf


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Seattlepop said:


> I forgot to mention that whatever style #6-32 thrumb screw you choose, the threaded part will need to be filed down to 3-3.5mm.


anodised computer case screw. cheap and easily sourced, comes in many colours. easily filed to length.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ano...SIbcAHW5FCFIQ_AUoAXoECA0QAw&biw=2560&bih=1329

these also work really well as clicker thumbscrews, beats the flimsy little thumbwheel that Beiter or W&W give you. just put a plastic washer under the head and away you go.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Would they be "legal" for clickers?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Results are in and #6-32 will not work for a sight pin locker. Ordered some 3mm thumb screws and they work great. Quick filing to shorten the threads is all that was needed. Doesn't fit as nice as the 3mm silver one I had previously, but the extra grip surface makes my old, arthritic fingers happy. 

New:








Old:


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

ryan b. said:


> 3mm x 4mm
> 
> http://www.shibuya-archery.com/faq/rc2/rc2_01.pdf


the UL-44 is a metric screw. the specific screw is called M3x4. Just look up DIN 912 (ISO 4762) for specific information. Might even come in usefull for all archers who shoot Italian or Korean Risers.


----------



## archersready (Apr 26, 2019)

It's a nice sight! It's really light too since it's made out of carbon.


----------



## btsaunders (Dec 11, 2012)

great tip. I will pull them off my kid's gaming rig...


----------

